# AM vs FM radio questions??



## slufoot78 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello, Im tired of glitchin!!! I use an older AM 75mh futaba radio with a novak receiver....Have glitch problem now and them, nothin major just normal glitching every now and then.. My question is do the FM radios have less of glitching problems as AM ? What if any radios are on the market that wont glitch?? If you have 2 guys running channel 78, one on AM and one on FM, will they interfer with each other? Thanks for any information and everyone stay safe and have a great day......


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I use a Hitec SRX radio for my Oval racing. It's not the most sophisticated radio, but nice and simple and upgradeable (Spektrum) i bought it, and other then the frequency conflicts i had at my local track, it did not give me ANY problems...i used the system for a full season on the FM band, and it worked flawless not ONE glitch. i have now moved on the the DSM system which i like VERY much.

so if you're not really looking at buying a top of the line, gagety, all bells and whisles radio, i'd recommend the Hitec SRX, price is great and it also feels very good in ur hands.

as for same channel AM/FM...yes they will interfear with each other (had it happen lol)


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I always found it funny when people thought an AM and FM radio on the same channel will not interfer with each other. You can not run two radios on the same channel period. 

There is no radio that doesn't glitch, some are just more resistant to it than others. 

Even a spectrum system can get a glitch if the conditions are right any signal whether through the air or even on a wire can accept interference.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

i'd go for spektrum.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

I know I got tired of glitching with my AM JR and switched to an FM JR and didn't get much improvement. I know in the olden days guys had all sorts of different positions they would use for the receiver and little tricks like that to help. My spektrum was the best thing I ever had though. Looks like I could have bought a Nomadio for less than my 3PK and Spektrum cost me though. Long story short don't expect to get a vast improvement for little investment.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

AM radios seems to get more "noise" then an FM radio. a couple of places I race is in the middle of dayton and springfield, and if you got an AM radio there is alot of glitching going on, but just like patcollins said " There is no radio that doesn't glitch, some are just more resistant to it than others. but I have had better luck with FM radios myself,
Hope this helps,


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

It seems like when with same frequency, FM radio ends up more resistant than AM radio. There is a question of ''noise'' but also if you run/race with some CB radio communication equipment nearby, it produces a lot of glitching especially with 27 MHZ frequencies. However I always used receivers with FET circuitry; it helps a bit with interference problems.

Stephane Courchesne


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

There are only two ways to prevent gitching or at least keep it at bay,PCM or DSM.I've ran Futaba pcm for the past 12 or so years and have never had a self inflicted glitching problem,I recently moved over to spektrum and still haven't encountered any glitching problems.In my opinion if your going to race these are your only two options,it just only makes sense.I can't understand why someone would want to chance it with anything else.


----------



## slufoot78 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for everyones input, I think I am going to go with the Spektrum style system, Heard nothing but good about them. Course I know nothing about them, Old school racer here, Which system is the best for the money, say around $200 or so? Again thanks for everyones input, hope everyone has a great day and stay safe.....


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Slufoot you won't be disappointed with the spektrum, it's a great thing to have.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

slufoot, if you really want hightechyou should get spektrum dsm with an m11. it has 30 model memory.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Just get the 3 channel spektrum radio and keep it simple and inexpensive. I think it's called a DX3. It's just a converted JR XR3 radio painted silver. They make a 2 channel too if you want it even simpler.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the dx2 and it is one of the best radios i have ever owned. I love the thing. I race it indoor carpet racing under florecent lighting so all the miths of florecent lighting and the static buildup of carpet racing messing with your radio on the spektrum stuff is all a load of crap. go with the spektrum. because even tho it may be a little more expensive up front. by the time you buy one set of cristals you have already payed off the specktrum. also there is no way to be on the same channel as another guy. even if all 70 2.4 ghz channels are taken your system will go into "hold" untill a channel is open. so go get the dx3 or dx2 and you will not regret it. the only thing bad about spectrim is the recievers are on the pricy side.


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The static thing is not a load of crap, it has just been worked around in the latest Spektrum products.


----------

